# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Calle de la Magia

## Ritxi

A ver que os parece esta propuesta de Kiko del Show

Hola A-Magos: 

¿Os gustaría vivir en vuestro pueblo o ciudad en la Avenida de la Magia?. ¿No sería fantástico?. 

Intentaré resumir al máximo el mensaje. Es difícil, pero veréis que merecerá la pena, pues, si lo conseguimos, será una verdadera pasada a incluir en la historia de la Magia de este País. (Al menos yo lo veo así). 

Como habrá unos que sepan más de mi y otros poco o nada, contaré algunos detalles previos para poner a todo el mundo en "situación". 

Resulta que yo vivo en Alcobendas, un gran e importante municipio muy cercano a Madrid, (a 16 Km.). donde están acabando de construir, justo al lado de mi casa, un nuevo barrio y que inaugurarán en breve. 

Se da la circunstancia de que el Ayuntamiento de esta localidad ha tenido la genial idea de someter a concurso abierto entre los habitantes de la ciudad la presentación de propuestas para dar nombre a las 15 calles que lo van a componer. 

Me enteré y, tras indagar y moverme un poco, conseguí integrarme en el grupo de participación ciudadana que iba a trabajar en el proyecto de establecimiento de las bases, propuestas y recogidas de estas por parte de ajenos a ese grupo, verificación y validación de las recibidas, etc. etc. 

Como me enteré un poco tarde, no pude asistir a la primera reunión en la que se aprobó que la Avda. Eje Principal se iba a llamar Avda. de Fuente Lucha, ya que es el nombre por el que es conocida esa zona y que identificará en el futuro el área donde se encuentra. Lo mismo ocurre siempre en el nacimiento de nuevos barrios. 

En aquella reunión también se marcaron las bases que validarían las propuestas por parte de los vecinos, a través de la web municipal., y entre las que se incluía que todo el conjunto de las calles del barrio deberían guardar una similitud o armonía en relación a un tema concreto, es decir no una calle con nombre de flor, otra de un filósofo, otra de un color y otra de un planeta. 

Pues bien, para sorpresa de todo el mundo, se recibieron 152 propuestas, entre las que está la mía, y que pretendo hacer vuestra, motivo de toda esta parrafada. 

De estas 152 propuestas se anularon muchas por no cumplir las normas marcadas y por otros motivos largos de exponer ahora, habiendo quedado en unas 60. El número exacto lo sabremos el viernes 16, pues además muchas casi repetidas, se van a fusionar en menos. 

Hubo alguna/s persona/s que para que saliesen sus temas favoritos mandaron muchas veces varias prácticamente iguales, entre las que destacan nombres de accidentes geográficos, ríos, mares, países, astrología, zodiaco, colores, etc. Estás se fusionarán en una de ríos , una de mares, una de montañas, una del zodiaco, una de colores......., y se reducirán considerablemente. 

Bueno hasta aquí era la “paja” previa para que sepáis de que vamos a tratar y porque necesito vuestra ayuda que será en homenaje a nuestra gran señora “LA MAGIA”. 

Alguno ya habrá imaginado que yo propuse una y que la mía tiene que ver con lo que más amamos. ¡¡LA MAGIA!!. 

Al final, hay que “bautizar” 2 Avdas. Principales y 12 calles, para lo que hice una relación de unos 23 nombres. 

Lo que siempre tuve claro es que mi propuesta para las dos Avdas. eran: 

Avenida de la Magia y Avenida de la Ilusión. 

Iba a ser del ilusionismo, y entre los nombres previos, aparecía Calle de la Chistera, de la Varita, de la Baraja, de lo Increíble, Prestidigitarores, etc. pero por otras razones también largas de explicar ahora, tuve que ir “puliendo”, sustituyendo y generalizando para evitar ser eliminado por diferentes causas. Las propuestas eran todas anónimas. 

Al final, y para intentar asegurar el beneplácito de todo el mundo, la propuesta final fue: 

Avda. de la Magia 

Avda. de la Ilusión 

Calle de la Fantasía 

Calle de la Imaginación 

Calle de la Alegría 

Calle del Hechizo 

Calle de la Felicidad 

Calle de la Buena Suerte 

Calle de la Sonrisa 

Calle del Embrujo 

Calle de los Deseos 

Calle del Buen Humor 

Calle de los Sueños 

Calle del Encanto 

Para el concurso, las propuestas son UNA, es decir que serán esos los nombres de las 14 calles u otra propuesta diferente y completa será la agraciada con, por ejemplo, el nombre de 14 ríos o 14 ciudades. 

Ahora voy a por vosotros, porque cuando pregunté como se iba a votar esto, pensando que sería solo para vecinos de Alcobendas, resulta que es abierto a cualquier internauta, controlando solo que no pueda llegar más de un voto por dirección IP para, teóricamente, intentar evitar duplicidades. Si una pareja que viva junta quiere votar, uno lo tendrá que hacer desde casa y otro desde el trabajo o un ciber. 

Será a través de la web, y solo indicando nombre y DNI, se podrá votar a partir de este fin de semana, pudiéndolo hacer todo aquel que quiera. 

No me digáis que no mola que tengamos la oportunidad en nuestras manos de que todo un importante barrio de una gran ciudad tenga como Avdas. Principales la de la MAGIA, la ILUSIÓN, las calles FANTASIA, DESEOS, ENCANTRO, SUEÑOS, SONRISA, IMAGINACIÓN.... 

¿Verdad que vais a votar?. ¿Verdad que vais a pasar este correo entre vuestros vecinos, conocidos, familiares, compañeros... para que voten? 

Seguro que habrá amantes de la botánica, la literatura, el alpinismo, etc. se van a asociar a través de sus foros y clubes para mandar muchos votos, pero nosotros somos MAGOS, y un MAGO es capaz de cosas increíbles. Creo que si lo hacemos, lo conseguiremos y puede que hasta sea noticia. 

La página es www.alcobendas.org pero creo que hasta el viernes o el sábado no se puede empezar y luego SOLO habrá una semana de recogida de votos. Ahora solo es una ventanita entre otras al margen derecho de la página, don se ve una foto de la maqueta del barrio, un plano con las calles a nombrar, bases y alguna cosa más. 

Me enteraré bien de todo y os lo volveré a comunicar este viernes, día 16 ó sábado 17, lo más “mascado” posible. 

Mientras tanto ya estáis avisados y el “pestiño” que os acabáis de tragar este fin de semana ya estará “digerido” y solo tendréis que entrar y votar. 

¿A que mola?. 

Muchísimas Gracias y ¡¡Kabukis de abrazos!!. 

K d S.

----------


## pujoman

Editado por Mi

----------


## angelilliks

Con proxys puedes cambiar la IP y creo que en Softonic hay generadores de DNI. A mi tampoco me importaría votar un par de veces.

----------


## letang

pujoman, al menos en mi universidad muchas veces publican las notas de los alumnos en internet.
Sale el nombre y el dni, así que ahí tienes una buena base de datos.

Además de eso, seguro que buscando por internet aparecen listas, pero a mi me parece un poco feo eso, estás emitiendo un voto por otra persona sin su consentimiento.

Veo más legal pedirle el DNI a tus familiares y votar con ellos.

Sobre las IPs, pues creo que se puede cambiar la IP de cada equipo, pero me parece que hay una IP, la de tu conexión a internet, que no la puedes cambiar.

No entiendo mucho de esto pero algo así me suena.

----------


## pujoman

editado por mi

----------


## angelilliks

Editado.

----------


## pujoman

> Vamos a ver chicos, 'pillería sí, delincuencia no'.   No vamos a usar 10 votos por cada uno, pero sí todos los de nuestra familia. Por lo que si alguno pertenece a una familia numerosa de 10 es lícito...  :D


Yo tengo familia numerosa de 10 jaja.

esacto herr, asi que a votar!

----------


## Ritxi

Kiko del Show ya nos explica como votar:





> Hola A-Magos: 
> 
> Ya podemos votar y a continuación os pongo como. 
> 
> Pues ¡¡Vamos!!. Hay que entrar en la página 
> 
> www.alcobendas.org 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## frank01

Ya tienes mi voto, y por lo que he visto somos unos cuantos.
 Suerte y a por ellos.

----------


## Ritxi

De momento ganamos con un 53%, pero el comic empieza a subir y ya va por el 26%  :D

----------


## shark

Particularmente me parece una cursilada de nombres, avenida del amor universal, calle de la tolerancia y cosas asi me dan dentera.

Calle Juan Tamariz , Avda. Arturo de Ascanio, esas si que me gustan.


Pero claro es que yo soy muy mio.

----------


## letang

Yo también hubiera preferido nombres propios o incluso algunas técnicas o juegos que tengan nombres que suenen bien (calle enfile, calle rosario, calle escamoteo...) además las preposiciones y artículos "calle DE" "calle DE LA" también se me hacen raros.

Pero bueno, es la propuesta que ha hecho Kiko, también habla de que hay muchas condiciones que no ha explicado por no extenderse más, así que vete a saber. Para mí las más importantes son las dos avenidas y bueno, esas tienen un buen nombre que me gusta, así que ya he votado.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

Creo que no se pueden poner nombres a las calles de personas aún vivas.

Así que no creo que a Tamariz le haga gracia que nos lo carguemos antes de tiempo por ponerle nombre a una calle.

Kiko del Show dixit:




> ¡¡OJO!! con el optimismo, porque el apartado AGUA dentro de NATURALEZA y, sobretodo el apartado PARQUES NACIONALES, dentro de PAISES Y LUGARES van fuertes. 
> 
> Platiquini, sigue intentando que funciona bien. 
> 
> Anoche a las 2 de la mañana, solo nos separaban 4 excasos votos. 
> 
> Seguid con la campaña entre conocidos y.... 
> 
> Kabukis de abrazos. 
> ...

----------


## rafa cama

Ya está mi voto.

----------


## shark

> Creo que no se pueden poner nombres a las calles de personas aún vivas.
> 
> Así que no creo que a Tamariz le haga gracia que nos lo carguemos antes de tiempo por ponerle nombre a una calle.
> 
> Kiko del Show dixit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si se puede.

----------


## Ritxi

Shark tienes razón pero como el mismo Kiko explica no es nada fácil 




> _Pego aquí algunas de las Bases.: 
> 
> - La extensión de los nombres será la más breve posible y fácilmente entendibles. 
> - Se atenderá siempre a las definiciones y acepciones más apropiadas del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. 
> - No se utilizarán nombres de personas vivas, salvo que su relevancia histórica, científica o literaria esté públicamente reconocida. 
> - Tampoco deberán utilizarse nombres que por su ortografía o fonética puedan inducir a error o provocar ironía o discriminación alguna._ 
> Visto esto que leeis, después, con nombres de personas "muertas" (joder que mal suena esto), tenían que ser de reconocido prestigio e importáncia en el campo de la ciencia, la literatura, la historía, etc. 
> 
> Por este motivo no era posible. Si preguntas habra mucha gente que conoce a Juan Tamariz y algunos (muchísimos menos) que tambien a Jorge Blass, cosa que a nosotros nos sorprende pero yo estoy cansado de ver gente que no tiene ni idea de quien es Jorge y sale en televisiones continuamente, pero vivos muy famosos no valía nadie mas. 
> ...

----------


## fuentelucha

Hola! me parece bien que os encante la magia, pero creo que quienes deberiamos elegir nuestras calles somos los que vamos a vivir en ellas. Creo que esto que estais haciendo falta al respeto por otras personas y al sentido comun. Los futuros vecinos del barrio deseariamos ser nosotros los que elegiremos las calles porque van a ser nuestra "tarjeta de visita" durante toda nuestra vida. 

Este movimiento nos perjudica, ya que no estais permitiendo que algo que podia ser bonito para nosotros, se convierta en un disgusto al tener que acatar lo que deseais.

Vamos a proceder a notificar estos hechos al Ayto de Alcobendas para que invalide las votaciones por internet.

¿ si yo fuese amante de las revistas de corazón , os gustaria que promoviese un movimiento para llamar a la calle donde vais a vivir Calle Belen Esteban?

----------


## fuentelucha

Podreis vivir en Alcobendas, pero en Fuentelucha, lo dudo, ya que el sorteo ya esta realizado y a no ser que esteis montaditos en el Euro para compraros un pisazo de Venta Libre, dudo que vivais en el Barrio.

Estais jugando con los sentimientos de mucha gente, justo lo que proclamais en el nombre de las calles y que por lo que veo, muchos careceis de los mismos.

Pensad un poco lo que estais haciendo. De todas formas, el Ayto ya esta al tanto de la situación asi que dudo que consigais nada.

----------


## rafa cama

> Podreis vivir en Alcobendas, pero en Fuentelucha, lo dudo, ya que el sorteo ya esta realizado y a no ser que esteis montaditos en el Euro para compraros un pisazo de Venta Libre, dudo que vivais en el Barrio.
> 
> Estais jugando con los sentimientos de mucha gente, justo lo que proclamais en el nombre de las calles y que por lo que veo, muchos careceis de los mismos.
> 
> Pensad un poco lo que estais haciendo. De todas formas, el Ayto ya esta al tanto de la situación asi que dudo que consigais nada.


Vamos a ver... las quejas, al ayuntamiento, que es el que ha puesto en marcha la propuesta, habilitando las votaciones por internet, sin poner ningún requisito.

¿Carecemos de sentimientos? Vale. La verdad es que esta es una conspiración contra los vecinos del barrio ese. Si es que somos... 

Aparte de que debemos ser los únicos. Seguro que NADIE MAS que no sea del barrio ha votado. Venga ya...

En cuanto a la chulería que destila el primer párrafo, prefiero pasar...

Que quieres quejarte al ayuntamiento, estás en tu total derecho. Pero no nos digas lo que podemos o no hacer, cuando simplemente estamos ejerciendo una posibilidad que nos ha otorgado (acertadamente o no) tu ayuntamiento. Una vez más, las quejas, al ayuntamiento.

Y ya por ponernos puristas, dado que hablas de sorteo, entiendo que son VPO. Eso significa que todos los presentes contribuimos a pagarlas vía impuestos. Es decir, que algo "propietarios" sí somos, ¿no? Pues ya que ayudamos a pagar tu casa, déjanos al menos tener opinión en un asunto menor. Digo yo.

Saludines.

----------


## patopato

Me sorprende profundamente, como futur@ vecin@ de Fuentelucha el metodo que estais utilizando para votar por el nombre de las calles de la Urbanización. Es totalmente FRAUDULENTO, ya que en las bases se especifica claramente que  1 voto unico por persona y ante los comentarios vertidos en este foro mágico he de deciros, que ya que pertenezco al grupo de trabajo de la iniciativa Vota por los nombre de calle de Fuentelucha, propondré en la próxima reunión INVALIDAR la propuesta del tema Magia. (realmente debería llamarse Tramposos a la vista de lo que se lee y vuestras mañas)

----------


## patopato

Pujoman eres un tramposo. Espero tengas mas suerte en tus actuaciones. Porque tienes la mente tan retorcida majo, si se te dice 1 VOTO, ES UN VOTO, pero lo lamento ya que vuestra propuesta gracias a ti va a ser invalidada, ya ha sido comunicado al ayuntamiento. Flaco favor le has hecho a tu amigo Riki (creo se llama así), ya que la propuesta de la magia era tan válida como cualquiera de las otras presentadas. Pero te has pasado de listo. Abracadabra , uhhhh

----------


## patopato

Her Eisenheim, estoy al corriente de las votaciones (incluso de lo que pasa con los Parques Nacionales) y he dado personalmente información detallada de las irregularidades al Ayuntamiento. Y (como integrante del grupo de trabajo) he propuesto y parece ser el sentir general, que la votación se haga personalmente en las juntas de distrito previa presentación del DNI, UNA PERSONA UN VOTO. Es tan dificil de entender. Y para tu información, la propuesta de los Parque Nacionales se votó hace varios meses dentro del foro como una de las favoritas (y hay si que solo votamos los que estabamos mas o menos involucrados en nuestro nuevo barrio). Habeis manipulado esta votación, haciendo de algo bonito y unico (el poder elegir el nombre de nuestras calles) en algo sucio y corructo. Que verguenza.

----------


## angelilliks

Aquí nadie está haciendo o ha hecho trampas. Hemos emitido un voto por persona como da la posiblidad la página. Que se haya hablado de hacerlo o no es otro tema.

Si vuestro Ayto. da la posiblidad de votar por internet da igual de dónde seamos, porque como tu has dicho será vuestra tarjeta de bienvenida, bienvenida a gente no vecina como nosotros, no como los vecinos que vivirán cada día ahí.

Si se invalidan las votaciones por internet, da por hecho que si el Ayuntamiento da la posiblidad de votar por correo a cualquiera, votaremos. Y si se reinician las propuestas y Rikki no propone la calle, en medida de nuestras posiblidades alguno de nosotros lo hará.

Aquí de votaciones fraudulentas nada, que no vamos en las primeras posiciones por comprar votos ni por hacer spam masivo. Quejaros de lo que queráis, pero primero tendréis que dar algún tipo de rpuebas que no tenéis. Si no sois magos a chulear a otro foro, que nosotros tenemos bastante con lo nuesto.

----------


## Ritxi

Despúes de lo ocurrido KIKO nos da su versión de los echos, es un mail un poco largo pero de verdad vale la pena leerlo:



> Resulta que yo me apunté al grupo de participación ciudadana con mi nombre y apellidos, al igual que hice al llegar a la concejalía el día de la reunión de propuestas, a cara descubierta, manifestando que era Mago y el autor de la propuesta Magia e Ilusión, diciendo donde vivía y sin ocultar nada. 
> 
> Allí me encontré con 14 ó 15 personas de edades e ideas dispares, pero me vine sin saber donde vivían, a que se dedicaban, si serían futuros vecinos de Fuente Lucha, excepto en un par de casos de chicos jóvenes que si lo comentaron al irnos al final y sin saber si entre ellos había autores o remitentes de propuestas, excepto una señora que proponía nombres de mujeres famosas y un señor que proponía nombres de capitales Europeas. El resto de la gente casi anónima y sin decir que proponía cada uno. 
> 
> Trabajamos en la criba de aquellas que no cumplían las bases y condiciones, se decidió fusionar algunas muy parecidas y poco más. 
> 
> Acabamos tardísimo y la mitad de la gente de la comisión se marchó progresivamente. 
> 
> Casi cuando nos íbamos y mientras nos levantábamos pregunté que como sería el proceso de votación. Dijeron que sería por internet a través de la web municipal y en papel aquellos que se pasaran por las Juntas de Distrito de Alcobendas. 
> ...


_________________

----------


## Ritxi

Ante todo un aplauso a KIKO por ir a cara descubierta y por la educación al exponer los echos

----------


## Algane

Hola a tod@s,

Bueno, esto al fin y al cabo nos enriquece, así aprendo algo de magia y seguro que ahora vosotros conocéis más el barrio, de todas las cosas que aparecen por aquí y por alusiones, desconocía que existiera la calle del truco, pero no era muy descabellada dentro de la magia  :D 

Espero que se calmen los ánimos y que impere el sentido común, hay mucho fraude en muchas listas, con lo que el proceso no parece nada limpio, y está muy bien lo de "a cara descubierta" que es de lo que se trata, en el foro nos conocemos muchos como supongo que vosotros os conocéis, y nos apoyamos, por tanto pido paz y que no se saquen las cosas de contexto, nadie va a odiar ni amar la magia porque salgan sus nombres en las calles, ni los parques naturales, hubo más de 200 propuestas, con lo cual, mucha gente opina de muy diversa manera, luego parece que se ha transformado en guerra pero esto no interesa a nadie, y menos a nosotros que tenemos unas lindas torres de alta tensión junto al barrio, y la M-50 a menos de 100 metros, (un barrio mágico, lleno de ruidos y peligros)...

Como administrador del foro de Fuentelucha e intentando calmar los ánimos en mi foro publiqué esto anoche:

SalU2

-------------------------------------

Un poco de paz y consenso que a veces se nos va un poco lo importante.

No sé por qué, no sé si os pasa, pero tengo la sensación de que la magia ya está en este foro, entre nosotros, bienvenidos 

Desde el respeto a tod@s, que nunca ha de faltar, que gane el mejor. Añado que todas las listas pasaron los filtros, lo que suceda después nadie lo puede controlar, y si nos atenemos a las bases es lo que hay, como dije en su momento, que la gente vote, si tengo que defender la propuesta de mares y océanos o parques lo haré siempre porque me gustaría vivir en estas calles, yo no sé cambiar IP's ni tengo muchos PC's para votar, pero me da igual, ya veo la calle de la ilusión y tampoco voy a renunciar al piso por ello, y sí, me preocupa muchísimo más la torreta, y sobretodo la M-50 no lo ocultaré nunca,

Y con ella no podemos hacer magia, ¿o sí...?

Bienvenidos a los nuevos.

SalU2




> Ante todo un aplauso a KIKO por ir a cara descubierta y por la educación al exponer los echos

----------


## pujoman

solo quiero anotar que NO se podia hacer nada cambiando las IP,
de que otra manera se podia hacer? no lo se, y si soy de esos frikis de la informatica, asi pues como subian los votos de estga amnera desmesurada ni idea.

Yo expuse la idea de que estas cosas seguro que se pueden "trampear", pero  no se como se podria hacer. SI el personal decidio canelar por anomalo, pues sinceramente, que busquen otras maneras que crean que sean utiles para que sea todo normal.

Por mi parte si, fue una equivocacion poner lo que puse. Pero bueno era comprobar si se podia hacer. es mas yo lo probe y no me funciono y seguro que mas de uno lo intento...pero claro, en mi casa  tengo 1 ordenador y somos 5... que toca voto por familia? Pues no.
Que me tengo que patear todos los locutorios para que pueda votar mas veces...pues no

solucion? decir que todo es anomalo.

Pido disculpas nuevamente, pero insisto, que por mi parte y (pongo la mano en el fuego) la gente del foro , no ha habido nada anomalo.

Y otra cosa mas, en ningun momento he dicho que lo he realizado.
saludos

----------


## Ritxi

Kiko del show escribió:




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Buenos días Ilusionados A-Magos: 
> 
> El problema continúa. 
> 
> Cuando anoche MAGIA E ILUSIÓN volvía a sacar gran ventaja a Parques Naturales, esta madrugada, en la franja entre la 01:00 y las 05:00 han vuelto a recuperar ciento y muchos votos. 
> 
> Hoya a las 08:15 de la mañana, solo 8 votos de diferencia 
> ...

----------


## pujoman

me quedo mas tranquilo, voy hablar con kiko del show

saludos!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hoy he entrado en la página y, me lo parece o ya no se puede votar por web a MAGIA, ¿lo han retirado?, solo veo 1.- Historia y 3.- paises y lugares.

Abrazos.

----------


## A.Marin

si que se puede esta dentro de varios esta un poco escondido a la derecha, aora que me acuerdo esta tarde tengo que ir a reparar un ciber de 30 pc's ya se como provar internet  :D   8-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Se puede. Yo acabo de votar ahora. No iba a hacerlo, pero visto lo visto pues va a ser que sí.

----------


## ferrymagic

Han caido 6 votos en el trabajo, aunque he intentado desde otros pc's
y me decía que ya habian votado.

----------


## Damael

Anda que no llevo tiempo sin postear, solo leo, y no poco, pero me han  tocado la fibra sensible que no diré cual es.
Así que he votado y ahora voy a por los otros tres ordenadores que tenemos en la oficina, ea.

----------


## pujoman

Me he pasado por el foro de fuentelucha...y francamente...ellos son peor que nosotros...asi qe he decidido enviar 1 mail masivo a todos mis contactos (que son pocos....) de esta manera tendran 1 voto mas con una IP diferente y...vamos a ganar!

saludos!!

----------


## Ritxi

Pues asi ha acabado el famoso preceso de votación:


Kiko del show, Hola A-Magos: 

Lo primero perdonar la demora pero cuando llegué anoche a casa, mis hijos, otra persona o un enganchón con una silla, habían roto un cable del modem y no pude escribir nada. 

Esta mañana he tenido un tema de toda la mañana en Madrid y tampoco he podido escribir nada. 

Os cuento. 

Nada más comenzar la reunión, los concejales del distrito y de participación ciudadana ya indicaron que la votación era fraudulenta desde varios frentes de los temas propuestos, aunque si admitieron tener constancia de que el apartado MAGIA E ILUSIÓN había gozado de una aceptación enorme. 

Como de los 14 miembros de la mesa, al menos 10 son vecinos de Fuente Lucha y, casi todos del foro y plataforma pro Parques, se aprobó por mayoría no dar por vencedora a MAGIA, y buscar otra solución. 

El Ayuntamiento propuso reducir a las 8 más votadas una nueva y última votación, que se realizará de la forma siguiente: 

En la web municipal www.alcobendas.org, a partir de mañana miércoles y hasta el jueves 5 de Junio, se podrá descargar una página donde rellenar unos datos personales del votante y la propuesta elegida. 

Entre los datos, uno debe ser si eres adjudicatario de vivienda protegida, comprador de vivienda libre o vecino de Alcobendas empadronado, o que trabajes en el termino municipal de Alcobendas y lo puedas demostrar de alguna forma. 

Dicha hoja rellena se podrá enviar por correo electrónico a una/s dirección/es que indicarán y/o llevarla en mano a una de las cuatro oficinas de Juntas de Distrito de Alcobendas. 

Contrastarán una a una cada hoja de votación y, de ahí, se aprobará el lunes 9 de Junio cual ha resultado ganadora, llevándola a pleno municipal para su designación definitiva. 

¿Que podemos hacer que se a legal?, Pues cualquier tipo de campaña entre familiares, vecinos, amigos, compañeros, etc. que puedan conocer a gente que viva o trabaje en el termino municipal de Alcobendas. 

Esto se que para los de fuera de la Comunidad de Madrid no será muy sencillo, pero nunca se sabe. A lo mejor alguien conoce a alguien y ese último tiene una cantidad de contactos y una capacidad de convicción enorme. 

En el primer caso tiene que estar empadronado o no servirá pues lo comprobarán por nombre y DNI. En el segundo caso, si trabaja, tendría que personarse en alguna Junta de Distrito con algún documento acreditativo de que trabaja en el mismo termino municipal para que puedan fotocopiarlo y adjuntarlo a la hoja de voto. 

Yo, como vivo allí, haré todo lo que se me ocurra. 

Por el momento nada más. Solo felicitaros por vuestro esfuerzo y labor, porque, pase lo que pase en el futuro, habíamos ganado y arrasando. Sois los mejores. 

Ahora no hay que rendirse. Aunque un poco más difícil, todavía hay posibilidades. Pon tu cabeza a trabajar y seguro que consigues votos de alguna forma "LEGAL", por favor. 

Kabukis de abrazos. 

K d S. 

_________________
www.kikodelshow.es 
Director de ¡¡ A toda Magia... !! 
Miembro del CIMAPS, del CIP y de Magos Solidarios 
RRPP Sala Houdini - Madrid

----------

